# Resonator=check engine?



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

Had my resonator deleted yesterday, replaced with straight pipes. I was driving on the highway today, it was raining out, and my check engine light came on. I was cruising at maybe 60-70mph. Not beating on her at all. She was, and is running just fine. I even noticed a more responsive throttle today. Is it possible the check engine light came on because of the resonator delete? Maybe because of the change in back pressure? If the resonator delete is the problem, how can I fix it?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

A resonator delete won't cause a CEL. First, remove the battery cable for about five minutes to reset. If it comes back, go to AutoZone and have it scanned.

Larry


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

Took her out today, on my way to work, dropped her in to 3rd and as soon as the pedal hit the floor the light turned off! :-D


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If it comes back on check for an exhaust leak. If not, enjoy!


----------



## mave1 (Oct 4, 2010)

i delete my resonator and the light never went on, i'm pretty sure something else was going on with your goat. By the way i was wondering if anybody knows about that place AED that use to sell front bumpers and stuff. i'll appreciate any help


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

The light came back on today, I had it run and its throwing the "Bank 1 O2 sensor is running lean" and 2 codes for "cooling temp below regulating temp" I had the codes deleted, and if they come back on then I'll look in to fixing them. I'm hoping it was just a fluke kind of thing

I am starting to think the O2 sensor is bad lol lol, but what the hell is that cooling temp below regulating temp?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

poof1887 said:


> The light came back on today, I had it run and its throwing the "Bank 1 O2 sensor is running lean" and 2 codes for "cooling temp below regulating temp" I had the codes deleted, and if they come back on then I'll look in to fixing them. I'm hoping it was just a fluke kind of thing
> 
> I am starting to think the O2 sensor is bad lol lol, but what the hell is that cooling temp below regulating temp?


Do you have a 160 thermostat?


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm going to b honest, I do not know what type of thermostat I have, but I know that I have not changed the thermostat since I got the car, and I do not believe the previous owner did either but I'm not positive. So I'm left to make the mildly educated guess that I have the stock thermostat.....
Oddly enough I was cruising around with my buddy who has an 06 GTO M6 and he made a comment that he is jealous that my car runs at a different temp when she gets lots of fresh air, like on the highway when I'm just cruising the temp will sometimes drop as low as the first notch above cold (cold being the very bottom notch) on the thermostat. He said his temp never changes no matter how he drives or how much air he gets. I don't know if that information is pertinent or not but I'll throw it out there anyways lol....


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Something is wrong with your car. Replace your t-stat. It sounds like it isn't closing all the way. I threw a code when my t-stat did this too.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> Something is wrong with your car. Replace your t-stat. It sounds like it isn't closing all the way. I threw a code when my t-stat did this too.


Did you throw the same code when yours went bad?

I had the coded cleared out and nothing has come back yet... I'm hoping for some luck lol


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Definitely sounds like you have a 160 degree t-stat because when it's cold out mine does the exact same thing. Mine gets so low that it throws a code for the regulating temp being too low.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Definitely sounds like you have a 160 degree t-stat because when it's cold out mine does the exact same thing. Mine gets so low that it throws a code for the regulating temp being too low.


So the thermostat might be ok, the car is just running too cool in good weather? hahaha


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

poof1887 said:


> Did you throw the same code when yours went bad?
> 
> I had the coded cleared out and nothing has come back yet... I'm hoping for some luck lol


Mine only would pop a CEL in cold weather and on consistant speeds. Bumper to bumper the car warmed to normal. My temp would only go up maybe 2-3 noches on the guage when just cruising. I was on the stock t-stat too. I replaced it with another stock temp t-stat since I live where it gets cold and it runs like it is supposed to. Consistant at the noch or 2 below the 1/2 point.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mine never drops below the second notch when running, sorry if I was unclear about that earlier. And it only goes down to the second notch when I'm at constant speed with open (not behind any cars) clean air. When I'm sitting in traffic its at the notch just below half way. Does it really throw a CEL when the car runs cool? Am I missing something....Is it bad for the car to run that cold? Cuz mine runs like a champ when she is at that temp....


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

poof1887 said:


> mine never drops below the second notch when running, sorry if i was unclear about that earlier. And it only goes down to the second notch when i'm at constant speed with open (not behind any cars) clean air. When i'm sitting in traffic its at the notch just below half way. *does it really throw a cel when the car runs cool*? Am i missing something....is it bad for the car to run that cold? Cuz mine runs like a champ when she is at that temp....


Yes!!


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

poof1887 said:


> Mine never drops below the second notch when running, sorry if I was unclear about that earlier. And it only goes down to the second notch when I'm at constant speed with open (not behind any cars) clean air. When I'm sitting in traffic its at the notch just below half way. Does it really throw a CEL when the car runs cool? Am I missing something....Is it bad for the car to run that cold? Cuz mine runs like a champ when she is at that temp....


I have since put the inserts back in my hood to block some of the cold air from coming in; this seemed especially appropos because the weather is starting to get cold here. The temp has been good, doesn't drop below the third notch on the temp gauge very often now. The CEL comes on about once every 2-3 days, so I am thinking it definately has to be my O2 sensor or the O2 sensor wire


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

GM4life said:


> Do you have a 160 thermostat?


what would a 160 do???


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

the 160 t stat is the stock one. I imagine GM was asking what t stat I have so he could tell what temp the car was running at and to judge how much movement there should b in the t stat readings


----------

